# Angelfish decides to hide all of a sudden



## ymatt11

First off thanks for reading!

I have an angelfish that has lately decided to hide in the top corner by my heater. I have had this fish for about 9 months now, and this just started about 2 weeks ago. My water temp is 77-78, and when I test everything comes back OK. About two months ago I had about 20 fish die on me when I brought a sick one home (not knowing) However the angle fish, neons, and 3 tetras lived through it. Since then the tank has been stable. and I have been adding fish now and again. It is a community take so everyone gets a long great. But for some reason this angle fish decided to just hide one day. He does not eat and if I scare him out of the corner, he will swim past food, and just go right back to his spot. None of the fish pick on him, so I really don't have a clue what is going on. Any help or thoughts would be great.

I have a 40 gallon tank, and right now about 15 fish. 4 Neons, 4 Sunset tetras, 3 Dalmation molies, 2 red fin tetras, a Plecostomus, and Snail.

I am going to bed, but thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest

When stressed, Angels tend to do that. I had the same problem with a couple in the past. I found that Angels do much better in a less crowded tank and with calm fish. Furthermore, a single Angel is more prone to stress and insecurity. Adding one more will bring some sense of security. You might want to get rid of some of the more fast swimming fish in exchange of another angel of similar size of the one you have. Try to get the same kind.

Last but not least, I also found out that Angels are more prone to breed when they have the middle/top to themselves. I've had this beautiful pair of marbled angels + a pair of striped Angels + 6 gouramis ( no dwarfs ), 6 clown loaches, 6 cory pandas, 3 platties, all of those in a 55 gal. I got other plans for my 55 so I moved them to a 25. Got rid of everything except the loaches and corys and that marbled angel pair. 1 month later, I got eggs! 

Bottom line, with Angels, I tend to say that less is better. Oh... don't be shy on plants... they need them.

Sponge


----------



## ymatt11

Thanks for the info, It is just weird because he has always been active up untill about a couple weeks ago. I think I may stop out at the shop and pick up another angel similar, and see if he comes out then.


----------



## sambi7878

I agree with sponge and its nice that your getting a new partner.  Maybe if you can, transfer the angels to another tank because angels need to be in a calmer environment. Most you have are really fast swimmers...lol!


----------



## ymatt11

So say I give my 'fast swimmers' to a friend, that has the same fish as me, less angles... What do you suggest I put in there. Something colorful, but active. I really dont like it when they hide behind stuff. Mainly thats why I like the Angels, they are always out in the font, and they are always the first ones that people notice with the 'WOW, thats cool' effect.


----------



## ron v

Consider getting 2-3 more angels. All about the same size. That won't be too many and chances are, a pair will form. Then take the extras back to the lfs. That 40 will be a really nice tank with a spawning pair!!!


----------

